# What book causes you to embarrass yourself by laughing aloud in public?



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

What book causes you to embarrass yourself by laughing aloud in public?

I reread The Throwback by Tom Sharpe every once in a while. But I can't read it during my normal reading time, while I lie in my bath in the early hours of the morning, because I wake up my family laughing out loud.

I used to share a publisher with Tom, and we lived near each other in Cambridge (that's in East Anglia in England now, not in the Boston suburb that holds that little missionary school with pretensions), and when he had a new book out, we'd ride the commuter to London to spot which bowler-hatted solicitor (attorney) was embarrassing himself before his peers in the first class compartments by laughing reading the latest Sharpe and being unable to suppress a loud guffaw.

What book causes you to embarrass yourself by laughing aloud in public?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I listen to audiobooks on the bus in the mornings. I was listening to Jim Butcher's "Summer Knight". James Marsters is reading. I'm gushing.

The scene is dark. It's serious. Things hinge on this uber important meeting. And Poor Harry has to show up to the most important wizard meeting ever...wearing a plaid bathrobe because his cat used his formal robes as a litter box.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Catch-22 - every single time I read it.

Something Rotten by Jasper Fforde - specifically, the debate.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Cold Sassy Tree by Olive Burns. Great Southern Fiction.


----------



## Nicole Chardenet (Mar 27, 2011)

Bridget Jones' Diary was very dangerous to read on the bus   What a funny book!  I think the part where her brother tells her she's so hung up about sex that if she saw her mother taking Communion she'd think she was giving the vicar a blowjob made me start laughing until I remembered where I was!  Of course the drunken white-winy diary entries were just hysterical...


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bridget Jones's Diary had that effect on me.

http://www.amazon.com/Bridget-Joness-Diary-Helen-Fielding/dp/014028009X

Also pretty much anything by Jonathan Gash, who writes the Lovejoy mysteries. His books actually make me chortle, to borrow Lewis Carroll's word. Here's one.

http://www.amazon.com/Very-Last-Gambado-Lovejoy-Mystery/dp/0140147381/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303080505&sr=1-10

Julia


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

_The Big Happy _ by Scott Mebus. Also _Then We Came to the End _ by Joshua Ferris. Both were hilarious for their own reasons.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I know some of the Harry Potter books have and the Stephanie Plum books. I am sure there are more but those ones come to mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Several of Carl Hiaasen's books and just about anything by Dave Barry.


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

I actually laughed frequently whilst reading Brandon Sanderson's _Mistborn_ trilogy. It's not supposed to be a funny story, but several characters had a real way with words.

I was often reading this one in my office at the university where I lecture and my office mates were a little worried for me. Not sure I sold any books for him (like Sanderson needs the help), but I got more than a few pithy quotes for Facebook from the series.


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series by Douglas Adams, and of course most books in Terry Pratchett's Discworld series. Evil Space Pirate Jeff and the Final Flight of the Phoenix by indie e-book author Jeremy Alexander has also had me chuckling, although I haven't been reading that in public yet.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The Stephanie Plum books and Nelson DeMille's books featuring John Corey have all made me laugh aloud in public. Even worse, though, was a book entitled _More Letters from a Nut_ by Ted L. Nancy. I must have been exhausted one evening when my daughters and I were at a Hastings bookstore. (One of my daughters was a jr. in high school and the other was in college, and they were off looking at books and music in the store while I grabbed the Nancy book, sat in one of the reading areas, and proceeded to read. The book made me literally laugh until I cried. There was a woman sitting across from me, and someone she was with came up to her and asked if she was doing ok waiting. She looked at me and the book I was reading and said, "Would you get me what's she's reading, please?"

Here's the description of the book:

"Seinfeld. For more than 33 million viewers, the Emmy Award-winning television show has become a Thursday night ritual. Now, even though the show has ended, Jerry Seinfeld's distinct brand of humor can still be yours. Ted L. Nancy's first book, Letters from a Nut, with an introduction by Jerry Seinfeld, now has more than 750,000 copies in print. In More Letters From a Nut, master-prankster Nancy shares even more sidesplittingly funny letters he has written and the unbelievable true responses he has received."

I had never even heard of Ted L. Nancy before, so of course, I hadn't read _Letters from a Nut._ I ended up buying both books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anything by Dave Barry. I gave one of his books to a friend of mine with a warning not to read it in public. She couldn't understand why until she read it on the subway and embarrassed herself. She finished it at home.


----------



## MichaelMcClung (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, it doesn't happen often, and when it does it's usually from an unexpected source. Case in point, just picked up Steven Erikson's 'First Collected Tales of Bauchelain & Korbal Broach'. The middle novelette, not to spoil anything, is set on a ship where Unbelievably Bad Things happen, one on top of another. It is the blackest of humor, done very deftly indeed. One character keeps losing body parts. Every time he re-appears, you wonder what's going to go next, and in what improbable fashion.

I got a lot of stares on the train. If they knew what I was laughing about, they would have all moved away from me, I fear...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The early Janet Evanovich Stephanie Plum books and the Tim Dorsey Serge Storm books.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Christopher Moore...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

More than a few books by Terry Pratchett, particularly the early Guards books.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Bill Bryson's _The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid_


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Laughing at a book is normal for me so it doesn't embarrass me.. What did make me blush was, arguing with a character in a book while eating lunch at a restaurant. Sitting there reading my Kindle, male character did something inanely stupid, and... in a non-hushed voice I blurted, "You stupid freaking idiot! Who in their right mind would ever do that?!?"

I cannot remember what book it was, it was not long after I got my K1, and yep.. total embarrassment.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I can be pretty darn ticked with something and not laugh out loud.  That being said, the one book that had me laughing was Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

GBear said:


> Bill Bryson's _The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid_


I was just going to post this one myself..along with Dave Barry's _early _ books...


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I recall laughing out loud while on a trip and my husband asking what the heck? To Divorced Desperate and Dating by Christie Craig. I'd never even heard of her before that book. Only reason I had downloaded it was because it was free at the time so I had no idea what to expect. And though I've only read the sample (my TBR list is miles long) I got some pretty good chuckles out of Dating my Vibrator by Suzanne Tyrpak. I look forward to reading the whole thing.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

For me, it would have to be _The Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy_. That book still cracks me up. 

Debra


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> For me, it would have to be _The Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy_. That book still cracks me up.
> 
> Debra


Agreed !! The first time I read it was at an apartment swimming pool......I nearly drowned laughing so hard !!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Though they are not particularly humorous I often find myself laughing out loud at some things in James Lee Burke's books. I love his books despite the fact that they are quite grim at times but Clete almost always makes me laugh a few times.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I've not read the book, but I've never seen anyone laugh so hard over a book than my mother-in-law trying to re-read some parts out of _A Girl Named Zippy_ to me and my wife. It was one of those cases where she got laughing so hard that we couldn't even understand what she was saying, so we got laughing in return...everyone just ended up worn out with really sore abs.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, this has to be "The HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy" by the late, great Douglas Adams. It can make me laugh now as much as it did many, many years ago when I read it for the first time. Now my son loves it to....excellent.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Though they are not particularly humorous I often find myself laughing out loud at some things in James Lee Burke's books. I love his books despite the fact that they are quite grim at times but Clete almost always makes me laugh a few times.


Kathleen! You're telling us something about yourself with this choice! That man Clete is a violent £$%^& without any redeeming features except his loyalty to his old chum Dave Robicheaux.

My favourite character in James Lee Burke, a must read writer, a poet of the thriller, is Billy Bob Holland, the Texas Ranger turned small town lawyer with his horse and his flashbacks.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Andre Jute said:


> Kathleen! You're telling us something about yourself with this choice! That man Clete is a violent £$%^& without any redeeming features except his loyalty to his old chum Dave Robicheaux.


What? That I know he's a _fictional_ character who says awfully funny things at times.

Personally, I liked T-Bobby Hewlitt and I LOVE Barbara "Battering Ram" Shanahan.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> What? That I know he's a _fictional_ character who says awfully funny things at times.


What with television and films and actors and promoters all working hard to confuse reality and fiction, it will soon be an indictable offense (Disillusioning a Consumer, $1000 minimum fine, three offences and you gone for life into the stone hotel) for writers to let on that their characters are not real.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

_Angry Housewives Eating Bonbons_ by Lorna Laandvik. Also, I have been known to laugh and cry in the same sentence.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

GBear said:


> Bill Bryson's _The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid_


This. Also, I'm a Stranger Here Myself. I love Bryson.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

David Sedaris and Janet Evanovich. Evanovich can get a good laugh, but sometimes Sedaris has me laughing so hard and so much I must look like a lunatic.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Janet Evanovich's early books.  There is one scene with panties that had me laughing out loud in the middle of math lab.  Total embarrassment there.
Friday's Child by Georgette Heyer
any novel by Susan Elizabeth Phillips or any adult novel by Meg Cabot


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kCopeseeley said:


> Janet Evanovich's early books. There is one scene with panties that had me laughing out loud in the middle of math lab. Total embarrassment there.
> Friday's Child by Georgette Heyer
> any novel by Susan Elizabeth Phillips or any adult novel by Meg Cabot


Other than the Ted L. Nancy book, _More Letters from a Nut,_ I think the early Evanovich books did it for me, too. There were so many crazy scenes (often involving Grandma Mazur and/or Lula) that made me laugh like a fool. Loved it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/Nod Grandma Mazur makes me laugh HARD all the time. Best character in the series as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> /Nod Grandma Mazur makes me laugh HARD all the time. Best character in the series as far as I am concerned.


Mine, too (well, except for Morelli, for obvious reasons  ). I have always pictured Betty White as Grandma Mazur, which has made her character even funnier because I'm a huge Betty White fan (and have been for many decades).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

In my mind Grandma Mazur reminds me more of 









I dunno why, I just picture a little skinny granny, I love Betty White, and hey, they were both Golden Girls so...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> In my mind Grandma Mazur reminds me more of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estelle Getty would be my backup Grandma Mazur. I think I chose Betty White because she's always been so darned funny.


----------



## Mike Cooley (Mar 12, 2011)

Andre Jute said:


> What with television and films and actors and promoters all working hard to confuse reality and fiction, it will soon be an indictable offense (Disillusioning a Consumer, $1000 minimum fine, three offences and you gone for life into the stone hotel) for writers to let on that their characters are not real.


If my characters aren't real then why do they keep shooting at me? 

Oh, and I will pile on the Hitchhikers Bandwagon! Douglas Adams also has some real funny talks on youtube.

--Mike


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Grandma Mazur! When she shot the chicken? And the funeral home scenes?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Michelle Muto said:


> Grandma Mazur! When she shot the chicken? And the funeral home scenes?


The chicken scene was one of my favorites, too. Whenever I know that a funeral home scene is coming up, I prepare myself for a few minutes of hysteria. Love it!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Hands down, Mercury falls by Robert Kroese!  I swear, the whole book was laugh out loud funny for me.  Having grown up in the church as a minister/pastors daughter.. it was totally funny on a whole nother level for me.  After I read it, laughing the whole way through, I read it out loud to my husband and laughed even harder at him laughing at the book!  It was simply Great!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole

V by Thomas Pynchon

Catch-22

Portnoy's Complaint


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

I was in an airport waiting on a flight and couldn't stop myself from laughing out loud at Jennifer Crusie's_Welcome to Temptation!_ Still one of my favorite books!!!


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

The early Jilly Cooper books: Riders, Rivals, Polo etc. Would find her wit outrageously funny. Also Dawn French.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Hitchhikers was one.  The Harry Potter books for me were not for reading in public.  I esp had trouble keeping it to myself when I was reading the German versions.  Just the different experssions was too funny.  DH didn't find it too funny when I kept trying to explain to him, and translate, what I found funny.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

An Indie book called 'Jason Cosmo: Hero Wanted' by Dan McGirt.


----------



## Jeff Kay (Nov 22, 2010)

'Norwood' and 'Dog of the South' by Charles Portis are two of my favorite books. Both will cause you to embarrass yourself in public.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

Dancing Aztecs-- donald Westlake

Long out of print and the author is dead.  Wish I knew how to contact the heirs and suggest they put it on the K


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I find Norah Ephron witty and funny, and just the title of her book, 'I feel Bad About my Neck' makes me laugh out loud. Maybe because I'm a woman of a 'certain' age  and can relate.  She's great.  

Joan


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Both Milrose Munce books.  I kept getting sideways looks from people at the gym.  I',m sure they were waiting for me to go postal or something.  However, I DID manage not to laugh maniacally.... mostly...


----------



## Annette Fix (Apr 22, 2011)

Anything by Jen Lancaster. Especially_ Such a Pretty Fat_. I can definitely relate to her snarky/sarcastic commentary. I think my husband gets tired of saying, "What's so funny?" every time I'm curled up with one of her books. I learned it's best not to read her books on a plane. I think it annoys my seatmates and I feel a little silly being the only person laughing when everyone is quiet.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Barbara M said:


> Dancing Aztecs-- donald Westlake
> 
> Long out of print and the author is dead. Wish I knew how to contact the heirs and suggest they put it on the K


Donald Westlake made me laugh a lot. I remember cracking up at his _Brothers' Keepers_ novel. I misplaced my copy years ago and now this thread has reminded me that I need to get myself another copy of that book.

Another author who makes me laugh out loud in public is Christopher Moore. The guy is twisted, and I mean that in a very complimentary way.


----------



## Laura DiFiore (Apr 23, 2011)

Howdy all! Long time lurker, first time posting. Had to reply to this post because it made me laugh, remembering how I woke up my housemate late last night when the antics of Miles Vorkosigan caused me to burst out loud laughing  _The Warrior's Apprentice _ (part of the Vorkosigan saga) by Lois McMaster Bujold. Love this series


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Laura DiFiore said:


> Howdy all! Long time lurker, first time posting. Had to reply to this post because it made me laugh, remembering how I woke up my housemate late last night when the antics of Miles Vorkosigan caused me to burst out loud laughing  _The Warrior's Apprentice _ (part of the Vorkosigan saga) by Lois McMaster Bujold. Love this series


That's why I started the thread, Laura, to remind people of a happy moment... I can almost hear the combined laughter swelling up, and my TBR list is being fatted up by the minute with the good suggestion. Thank you, friends.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas does it for me every time


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I tend toward reading that is, shall we say, gritty, but Joseph Hansen's _Skinflick_ did make me laugh. When the terribly straitlaced Brandstetter was attracted to the very attractive young transvestite it cracked me up.


----------



## schillil (Apr 22, 2011)

Gordon Korman writes some of the funniest stuff. I've reading his books for 20 years and he still cracks me up. Too bad most of his stuff isn't on Kindle and even if it were, it would probably be available in Canada only.


----------



## jongoff (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't really embarrass myself when I laugh out loud while reading. I'm not sure if that's a bad thing or a good thing, but I'm also one of those people you see walking down the street having an animated conversation with themselves.  I am very grateful for blue tooth headsets, which make me look slightly less crazy.  To answer the question, I'd have to say Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. I don't normally read humorous books, as a rule.  Douglas Adams is the exception.


----------



## Mjaydakid (Apr 3, 2011)

The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight.
I can't read it without a smile on my face.  I laughed out loud a couple of times whiles reading this...


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I love David Sedaris's dry wit.  I was snorting over it in the dentist's waiting room, then looked up and saw a neighbor giving me a strange look.


----------



## Anna Elliott (Apr 24, 2011)

I've definitely been known to laugh out loud at Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> _Angry Housewives Eating Bonbons_ by Lorna Laandvik. Also, I have been known to laugh and cry in the same sentence.


I just finished this and absolutely LOVED IT!!!!!! I also laughed as well as cried


----------



## jakebass (May 11, 2011)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> For me, it would have to be _The Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy_. That book still cracks me up.
> 
> Debra


Hitchhiker's Guide and Me Talk Pretty Someday by David Sedaris are the only books I can recall laughing out loud while reading. I was on a flight to L.A. when I read Me Talk...and my wife finally slipped off her earphones and asked, "what the hell are you reading?"


----------



## Sondrae Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

Shelly Laurenston's Pride series cracks me up every time I read or reread the books. Definitely a favorite of mine


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Maryjanice Davidson makes me laugh out loud...more[with] her earlier Undead series works'. And... never embarrassed, if a book can make me laugh ( as John Locke did most recently with some ridiculous dialogue in Wish List), well, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Teresa Morgan (Apr 26, 2011)

Jasper Fforde. And it gets even more embarrassing because then someone asks you what you're reading and you can't really explain why it's funny. "It takes place in an alternate 1986! Baconists come to your door to try to convince you Bacon wrote Shakespeare! The heroine is a cop in the book crimes division! Wait until you get to the Wuthering Heights Anger Management session in book 4! There's a cloned dodo who goes 'plonk'! No, really, it's funny, don't walk away from me like that..."

Long live the Toast Marketing Board!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Andre Jute said:


> What book causes you to embarrass yourself by laughing aloud in public?
> 
> I reread The Throwback by Tom Sharpe every once in a while. But I can't read it during my normal reading time, while I lie in my bath in the early hours of the morning, because I wake up my family laughing out loud.
> 
> What book causes you to embarrass yourself by laughing aloud in public?


Interesting that you picked Sharpe. When I read the subject header, I immediately thought of Tom Sharpe's "Riotous Assembly". I picked it up back in 1984 when taking a vocational course at college. I'd read it between classes. One of my instructors finally asked me what I was reading and I lent him the book. He reported back that he couldn't read it on the bus 'cause he'd break out laughing.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Interesting that you picked Sharpe. When I read the subject header, I immediately thought of Tom Sharpe's "Riotous Assembly". I picked it up back in 1984 when taking a vocational course at college. I'd read it between classes. One of my instructors finally asked me what I was reading and I lent him the book. He reported back that he couldn't read it on the bus 'cause he'd break out laughing.


When Tom had a new novel out, you could see the bowlerhats in the first class compartments reading it inside their Times and Economist, and trying hard not to disgrace themselves by laughing aloud. Only hooligans in Carnaby Street tailoring (mine was in loud checks from John Stephen} would make no secret of the fact that they read the subversive Tom Sharpe.


----------



## Guy James (May 2, 2011)

David Sedaris does this for me, especially with Holidays on Ice.

This is a great thread by the way, I'm always looking for books that make me laugh.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I always embarrass myself when reading Shakespeare.  My students don't get the jokes.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Guy James said:


> This is a great thread by the way, I'm always looking for books that make me laugh.


Laughter is such good medicine, I'm always surprised that funny books aren't more common. But, more and more since the arrival of the internet, I've become convinced of the truth a teacher explained, that a sense of humor is not part of man's common inheritance. If it were, then this thread would be incomprehensible for there would be not even the smallest social stigma to laughing in public by yourself.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Richardcrasta said:


> A Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole


This for me, too!

Also most of Bill Bryson's books.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, it's a weird thing, but at the same time that Shirley Jackson is my favorite horror writer of all time, she's also one of the few authors who can send me into embarrassing hysterical giggle fits. Her autobiographical household comedies,_ Life Among The Savages_ and _Raising Demons_ are two of the funniest books I've ever read. The woman could do it all.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

medicalhumor said:


> I've been told that my book has made people spit soda through their nose. (I'm not self promoting, I swear, I'm just conveying what people have told me)
> 
> Blowing anything through your nose unexpectedly in public, or private can be embarrassing.


I actually had that experience with Diet Coke once at a back-to-school in-service. Some of us at my table (all of us, really) got tickled, and my Diet Coke wouldn't go down. I gave it one last valiant try in an effort to avoid spewing Diet Coke over the back of a fellow teacher. (Truth be told, she was a bit slow on the uptake, and probably wouldn't have realized what happened to her for a week. Wish I'd rethought my decision to take one for the team. Hindsight's 20/20, as the ubiquitous "they" say.) Fortunately for all involved, our superintendent and principal both had wonderful senses of humor. I was pretty embarrassed, to say the least. The lesson I learned: No need for a Neti pot when you have Diet Coke and a group of unruly teachers.)

I digress....Your book sounds like fun. Having wanted to be a doctor for many years (ages 5-forever), I love medical stories. I'll download a sample in a few minutes. I'll even read it while drinking Diet Coke. Will let you know how THAT works out.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love Dave Barry's collections of his columns.  I have also laughed out loud at David Sadaris.  Anything by Douglas Adams, such as the Hitchhiker's Guide series would also accomplish this nicely.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

You've got to read Mark Haskell Smith, such as his novels "Moist," "Salty," and "Baked." Laughing aloud in public: that's my goal in writing. I want to make people realize the absurdity of some of the things we do until they're unable to suppress their laughter.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Anything by Terry Pratchett!

Also, yesterday I started Hard Day's Knight by John Hartness. I work as a secretary at place that gives music lessons and we had a "challenge" for the students today where they'd check in with me in the main office, go play music for a judge, get a score and then come back to me to pick up their ribbons or trophies. That was all I had to do today, so I brought the book along on Kindle to read while the students were playing.

I had to stifle a laugh more than once. I'm sure the parents in the waiting room thought I was mad.  Very funny book.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Catch-22 makes me laugh constantly. Slaughterhouse 5 does too

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## MEmery (Jun 23, 2011)

I really laughed at David Sedaris's _Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim_. I also found his other books amusing. The books are witty and poignant and hilarious.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

The incident that stands out in my mind occurred years ago. I was on an airplane and reading what I think was James Herriot's second book, All Things Bright and Beautiful. One of the stories was about his first experience with trying to collect a bull for artificial insemination. I tried to control myself, but I laughed so hard half the people in plane were staring at me.


----------



## David5240 (Jun 21, 2011)

Embarrassed to say it but I hope they serve beer in hell just cracked me up.  Read it on a red-eye and maybe I was just tired.  Just read I'm down by Mishna Wolff and it just cracked me up.  Possible side effects by Augusten Burroughs - very funny.  Dixieland Delight: A Football Season on the Road in the Southeastern Conference by Clay Travis - great fun for SEC folks.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

For me it was TEN BIG ONES by Janet Evanovich. I read the whole thing from start to finish in Starbucks, and I couldn't stop laughing. Tears ran down my face, and I know people were looking at me, but it was absolute uncontrollable laughter. There were several scenes: The troll gonads and the seven humping bulldogs being most prevalent in my mind.


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

The only books that have been able to make me laugh out loud whilst reading them have been the works of Tom Sharpe. I don't read a lot of comedy fiction but I do enjoy his work.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

gryeates said:


> The only books that have been able to make me laugh out loud whilst reading them have been the works of Tom Sharpe. I don't read a lot of comedy fiction but I do enjoy his work.


Tom Sharpe is definitely special. My fave Tom Sharpe is The Throwback.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Any book by Janet Evanovich. No book makes me laugh out loud like hers do. I love her dialogue - the way she writes things is just so funny!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Erma Bombeck

No matter how many times I've read her, she still makes me laugh out loud.


----------

